# This is Bob, Bob the tiger Barb



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi bob


----------



## Remo (Mar 1, 2015)

Bob says Hi


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

haha I love tiger barbs under rated fish Hi Bob.


----------



## Remo (Mar 1, 2015)

aquarium hippy said:


> haha I love tiger barbs under rated fish Hi Bob.


That are awesome, just so dang active.

Bob say Hi.

My name is also Jason


----------

